# Luton Ladder?



## Basby (Sep 12, 2007)

Question! Has anybody found an alternative lightweight ladder to access the luton bed? The one supplied by Autosleeper is steel, very heavy and the base extend into the space required for the main bed.

Iamb still fit enough to 'hop up' but need something that would give me one or possible two steps along the way!

Any solutions welcome


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Basby said:


> Iamb still fit enough to 'hop up' but need something that would give me one or possible two steps along the way!


I nearly suggested a game of leap-frog with the missus, but I might be criticised, so won't. 

Dougie.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

In our last van we found that the ladder was a bit unstable and so I replaced it with the front half of an appropriately sized aluminium step-ladder. This was about five steps high. Even with the wooden treads that I added for comfort it was still quite light. I bound any sharp ends with duct tape to protect the edge of the bed..


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

O'Leary Motorhomes do an aluminium one.


----------



## Basby (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for that.

O'Leary's - what a great find! There are lots of things I might just want!


----------



## normskie (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Busby
I hated the steel ladder of my 1999 Talisman,so I strengthen the inner ledge of the overcab bed by screwing a flat galvanised bar to the inside I then used the original chrome fittings and hung a rope ladder off 2 S hooks to the centre isle I can now fold the rope ladder onto the bed when not in use ,my wife has a amazing view whenI go to bed without any underwear on regards Normskie.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

autosleeper now supply a ally one,give them a call.the fittings might be the same still


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*luton ladder*

Mines the same, too heavy not good for the feet. I am thinking about getting a telescopic one which could double up for accessing the roof etc. Anyone done this?

Graham


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

Having struggled with the steel ladder in our previous Amethyst I have found the new aluminium ladder supplied with our A-S Surrey to be a dream.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Fiamma show one in their catalogue. Speak to Johns Cross
Gerry


----------

